# A well designed Chinese target shooting slingshot



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

A few years ago, the so-called Chinese-made "Emperor" slingshot with an ergonomic grip came on the market. Very nice, but a shade expensive for my liking at the time.

I recently purchased a new variation of this interesting design, which comes with stainless steel forks and a very well designed and ergonomic aluminum grip, which sports a lanyard hole too. The rear "beaver tail" section definitely adds to stability when shooting with this target shooting-oriented slingshot with its low-placed forks (reduced wrist torque). It weighs in at 335 grams (11.81 ounces), and will accommodate a fork clamp band width of up to 25 mm (1 inch). 

It feels well balanced in the hand, with high accuracy potential at 10 yards: I use flat bands with an active length of 19 cm and tapered from 20 mm to 12 mm, small Chinese ammo pouches, and 7 mm steel ammo. It's a bit like using a nice target shooting pistol, and the sort of frame one would consider for tournaments. 

The fiber-optic sights are top notch, and yes, these are relevant for older eyes like mine. I find the overall design far more appealing than that of the "Emperor", but that's a matter of personal taste. The metalwork and general finish is very good. 

The selling price is around USD 35, plus shipping - more details here, if ever:



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002959266804.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.9.44de5a67UHg8pO&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21CHF%21CHF%2054.75%21CHF%2032.30%21%21%21%21%21%402103205316734772500537027ef5a7%2112000022963101706%21sh



Well worth considering in my opinion, particularly for those among you seeking to achieve very tight groups. 

Another option in the league of such target slingshots is the so-called Chinese-made "Tianpeng" ("piggy") design, which also has very low placed forks (older review published herein several years ago, scroll down).


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

It’s pretty and all and like the beaver tail but dang dude we get hosed in Canada 🇨🇦 on price. Not a change in hell I pay a 110 for it


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, ouch, that's somewhat over the top, to say the very least. Here is another seller of the same frame, if ever:



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004973713175.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.main.1.250d256bXIJqZi&algo_pvid=0559d799-78d8-4f2c-bd14-61238dca2aa6&algo_exp_id=0559d799-78d8-4f2c-bd14-61238dca2aa6-0&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000031205731115%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21CHF%2155.59%2133.35%21%21%21%21%21%40211bda9b16735420795493431d0706%2112000031205731115%21sea&curPageLogUid=7T0IqXLvHjUA



Shipping cost is reasonable here at C $ 5.26 (hopefully that's what you'll see at your end).


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

If you order via Alibaba (wholesale, minimum 2 units), it's much cheaper:






Stainless Steel Slingshot Bow Mobile Round Head High Precision Slingshot - Buy Slingshot,Slingshot Hunting,High Precision Slingshot Product on Alibaba.com


Stainless Steel Slingshot Bow Mobile Round Head High Precision Slingshot - Buy Slingshot,Slingshot Hunting,High Precision Slingshot Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





Not bad at all. What does the Alibaba site indicate price wise in the US and/or Canada, just to compare?


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Haha it’s pricey to


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

Pebble Shooter said:


> If you order via Alibaba (wholesale, minimum 2 units), it's much cheaper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shows shipping as $12.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Why are Canadians always acting so cheap? 🤑😆☝


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

SlingScott said:


> It shows shipping as $12.
> View attachment 382253


Looks nice. Those guys are coming out with some serious Slingshot supplies. Pouches, Slingshots, different variety of latex sheeting,ammo,Targets, catch boxes. Gotta give them credit,when they get into something -they get into it!!! Nice review Bud.


----------

